# لمن اراد مقالات عن الطاقة المتجددة



## anass81 (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيكم في كل مجهوداتكم في هذا الملتقى المميز, أحببت أن أشارككم في المساهمة في توفير اي مقال من المجلات التالية (حصراً)

http://www.sciencedirect.com./science/journal/09601481

http://www.sciencedirect.com./science/journal/13640321

ورجائي الخاص :

ألا تزيد عدد المقالات المطلوبة عن 3 في كل مشاركة , وأن تضعوا لي رابط المقال المطلوب ,وأن تصبروا علي في تلبية طلباتكم,

لا تنسوا أهلنا في فلسطين من دعائكم

"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

وأتمنى أن تطرح ما امكن من مقالات متعلقة بمجال الطاقة المتجددة والجديد فيها ...

شكرا


----------



## anass81 (28 أبريل 2009)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
> 
> وأتمنى أن تطرح ما امكن من مقالات متعلقة بمجال الطاقة المتجددة والجديد فيها ...
> 
> شكرا



السلام عليكم أخي الكريم محمد

ما يتوفر لدي حاليا هو مقالات من المجلتين المذكورتين أعلاه ,أرجو منكم أن تختاروا المقالات التي تهمكم منها , وتضعوا لي الروابط ,وبإذن الله سوف أرفعها لكم
كما أنني سوف أحاول أن أرفع ما أقدر عليه من مقالات من هاتين المجلتين بإذن الله تباعاًٌ

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر حرارة (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا لك على الروح التفاعلية المبادرة
أرغب في المقال التالي:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=77deeb5552282fe1cb596a84901c4b7b


----------



## anass81 (28 أبريل 2009)

ياسر حرارة قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> شكرا لك على الروح التفاعلية المبادرة
> أرغب في المقال التالي:
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=77deeb5552282fe1cb596a84901c4b7b



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بما أن المقال ليس من المجلات التي ذكرتها سابقا عن الطاقة المتجددة, أرجو منك أن تضع طلبك في الملتقى الخاص بطلبات الاوراق العلمية, وسوف ألبيه لك بإذن الله 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t43395.html


----------



## كيمو علي (29 أبريل 2009)

شكراً لك ياانس و نقول "اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة" و لجميع المسلمين


----------



## منذر المومني (1 مايو 2009)

الله يعطي الشباب العافية:56::56::56::56:


----------



## anass81 (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ,ولكنني لا زلت منتظراً لطلباتكم:87:


----------



## بلا رقيب (30 مايو 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم على هذه المواقع


----------



## اسماعيل21 (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ’ابحث عن مواضيع في طريقة تحلية مياه البحر عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## anass81 (30 يونيو 2009)

شايف مافي حدا بدو شي:73:

شو القصة؟؟:18::8:


----------

